# Broken Brushless...



## jjones (Dec 8, 2009)

Are brushless motors repairable? I have a LRP x11 6.5 Vector. When you hit the gas the truck just jerks real bad. When you spin the shaft by hand it is real smooth, I was told it should feel jerky from the mags.,is this correct? Im a auto tech. so I have some knowledge but I'm fairly new to the r/c thing... Any help would be greatly appreciated.... Thanks, Jim....


----------



## CustomWire (Jan 12, 2009)

try gasin with out pin on for a sec and listen to the motor if spins good then might be trans is messed up .. but just tap the trigger dont hold there for hour lol


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

check you wires it might be shorting out. mine was doing that, its not he same motor but i think there all ways same for the most part


----------



## jammer (Mar 15, 2010)

If the motor has no "thump" to it while spinning it odds are you have over heated the rotor and lost all its magnetism. May be causing the jerky glitchy effect from dead stops but once you get it rotating it stops.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## jjones (Dec 8, 2009)

jammer said:


> If the motor has no "thump" to it while spinning it odds are you have over heated the rotor and lost all its magnetism. May be causing the jerky glitchy effect from dead stops but once you get it rotating it stops.
> Just my 2 cents.


That sounds exactly correct.


----------



## speedster1919 (Oct 4, 2009)

Not very rebuildable motors but a new rotor is have the price. You better fix your heat problem fast. When a bearing starts to go they get jerky too.


----------

